# Superhide Seat Covers?



## chasendeer (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anybody have any of the "Superhide Seat Covers" made by Marathon Seat Covers?
How do they hold up?  Do they fade?
Any opinions would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 15, 2009)

I have had many sets, They are tough as nails and short of cutting them with a razor blade you will never put a hole in them. The camo sets are printed and the drivers seat will get a little lighter than the pass seat if its a daily driver and you dont usually have a passenger. the solid colors will not fade. if you order camo and need back seats as well its recomended to get both at the same time because of different colors of dye lots. if you are considering a set I will save you money over the website price and have them shiped to your door., pm me if intrested.  Thanks Chris


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 15, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> I have had many sets, They are tough as nails and short of cutting them with a razor blade you will never put a hole in them. The camo sets are printed and the drivers seat will get a little lighter than the pass seat if its a daily driver and you dont usually have a passenger. the solid colors will not fade. if you order camo and need back seats as well its recomended to get both at the same time because of different colors of dye lots. if you are considering a set I will save you money over the website price and have them shiped to your door., pm me if intrested.  Thanks Chris



  Did you ever get my PM?


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 15, 2009)

I dont think so, Maybe I missed it. been getin lots of pms here latley, I will go back and check.


----------

